# Changing food?



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

My pup is currently on Innova puppy, not EVO. 

Her stool was solid a couple months ago, but after coming back from a trip, it has been soft.

I got fecal testing done and apparently she is fine. The vet stated I should maybe try a different kibble since Innova is high in protein and that may be the reason her stomach is having trouble.

Any ideas? Is that bs? If not, can someone recommend a good puppy formula?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes that's BS. Innova is NOT high in protein in the slightest first off. It IS lower in fiber, however that would have affected her from the get go. How long have you been feeding her the Innova? Have you fed her any new treats? Did she get into anything that you're aware of? Does she get fed table scraps? You mentioned coming back from vacation how long ago did that happen? It sounds like she may be stressed either left while you were gone or even taken but taken out of her own environment. I would try giving her 2 weeks or so to settle down, maybe switch her to boiled chicken and rice for 3-5 days and see if that helps and then SLOWLY wean her back onto the Innova puppy (over the course of 5-7 days). 

If you feed her the chicken and rice until her stools firm up and then switch back to the Innova over 5-7 days and she gets loose stools again you know it's that, if she doesn't then it was probably just stress.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Its been over a month. When I first brought her back home, her stool was straight liquid. So many of you told me to go to the vet, but the vets said to give her pedialyte, etc.

now...its just really soft. she's been on Innova since the day i brought her home 3 months ago. i guess i will try the chicken and rice and see how she does.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

The chicken and rice btw is NOT for long term a week at most IMO. Boiled chicken and rice no spices nothing else you can even boil them both together for flavor if you want. I would imagine it was stress but then since she's still eating kibble and her stomach never had a chance to settle down it's just irritating it. 

I would fast her for 24 hours of food (water is okay), and then start her on chicken and rice 3-4 small meals a day for 3-5 days or until her stools firm up and then an additional 48 hours after that. Then slowly add in the kibble to the chicken and rice 1/8 of a cup or so at a time over the course of 5-7 days until you're back to 100% kibble and then see what happens. My dog has colitis and when he gets flare ups, I HAVE to fast him for the 24 hours or even the chicken and rice doesn't work (can you tell I've done this a few hundred times over the past year? LoL). And then hold off on treats, and really anything other than chicken, rice, or kibble until things have been back to normal for a few days on kibble.


Good luck!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok thanks!!

Makes sense that maybe her stomach hasnt had the chance. I did fast her for a day, giving her only pedialyte and water like the vet recommended. Then started her on kibble again...I really hope its not the Innova because i really love it for her. But if her stomach doesnt like it, I guess I won't have a choice.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Ok thanks!!
> 
> Makes sense that maybe her stomach hasnt had the chance. I did fast her for a day, giving her only pedialyte and water like the vet recommended. Then started her on kibble again...I really hope its not the Innova because i really love it for her. But if her stomach doesnt like it, I guess I won't have a choice.


Here's the thing, kibble is hard on the gut, so 1 day of rest and back to being hit with kibble doesn't do much. You have to do the 24 hour fast (no pedialyte it can irritate things too), just water, then chicken and rice for 3-5 days wait until you get firm stools during that time and then give the chicken and rice for an additional 2-3 days, THEN start to incorporate kibble SLOWLY back into the diet. If you do it this way and you get soft stools still I would say it's the Innova, otherwise it's just a very sensitive system that was stressed and irritated and you'll be good to go. Yes Innova is a good food, but there are others out there that are good too, such as Wellness, California Natural, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, so don't stress over that at this point.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Yes Innova is a good food, but there are others out there that are good too, such as Wellness, California Natural, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, so don't stress over that at this point.


Yes at least you have options when you're willing to spend the money! My older brother and his gf refuse to spend more money on their dog's food, I guess it's a matter of personal choice and I certainly won't argue that better food is more expensive, but does it balance out the vet bills and supplements accrued during the pet's life? Anyway, good job, I hope your puppy's stools firm up soon!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Yes at least you have options when you're willing to spend the money! My older brother and his gf refuse to spend more money on their dog's food, I guess it's a matter of personal choice and I certainly won't argue that better food is more expensive, but does it balance out the vet bills and supplements accrued during the pet's life? Anyway, good job, I hope your puppy's stools firm up soon!



Well and they typically eat less on a higher quality food too.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*chix and rice*

My cockerspaniel was on natural balance,this did not agree with her.
What works great is the chix and rice and I put abit of pumpkin in it ,for about 2 days.
Then slowly back to her kibble ,which is wellness now.Soo far soo good ,thank the lord!
duck and rice wellness,is nice and simple.All5 are on this,and all doing good on it.
No expert<<<<<.but all hard poops! lol
Hope this helped and have a nice day nez


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*p.s.*

I forgot,take away treats,make it simple good luck nez


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

ty nez. =)


----------

